

An iPhone user's take on the Galaxy Nexus - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2011/galaxy-nexus-review-from-an-iphone-users-perspective/

======
iyongraphics
maybe the best review yet

~~~
asc76
i've never owned an Android and while I've considered the possibility, I think
this review nails it right on the head. looks like i'm sticking with iOS for
the foreseeable future.

